# Napkins and Mod Podge and Pumpkins, Oh My!



## PamfromTx (Sep 29, 2021)

https://www.hometalk.com/diy/decorate/pumpkins/napkins-and-mod-podge-and-pumpkins-oh-my-43485544


----------



## Gaer (Sep 29, 2021)

Pam!  You just said yesterday you wern't crafty!  You lied to us!  These are wonderful!


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 29, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Pam!  You just said yesterday you wern't crafty!  You lied to us!  These are wonderful!


I'm posting these ideas for you !!!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 10, 2021)

I'd forgotten about Modge Podge. This would work nicely using Christmas wrapping paper on inexpensive clear plastic balls. Et voila! Christmas tree ornaments. Bet they'd sell at a craft show.

I rarely craft anymore because my "Hovel" is so tiny that there's no room.


----------

